# Does anyone know where I can have the dutch test as near as possible to stoke on trent?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

I need a clinic that analyses the results and then explains what treatments should be taken if needed, if the clinic is far from stoke would it be possible to be given advise by video call/over the internet?


----------

